# Windows 7 Gadgets



## Scott Huish (Jan 12, 2012)

When I first saw Microsoft Windows 7 Gadgets, I started switching from Yahoo Widgets. Then one day most of the widgets were gone from Microsoft's site and I didn't do much with them after that.

I found this site today: http://www.thoosje.com/vista-sidebar-gadgets-gallery.html


----------



## eorill (Feb 28, 2012)

I was a big fan of Windows powered smartphones before but I don't think that they were able to come big right after the windows 6 mobile came up.  Probably because that is right about the time when the apple and android were able to come with trophies one after the other.

And with development not looking sharp, they were throwing a blank and in some sort of desperation to get the glory back.


----------

